# 7/14/06 Flathead



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Noting huge, but my best of the year so far.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

How much did she weigh. nice fish.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats on the nice flathead!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Around 20# (I would guess)


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats still a nice fish


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brain

That fish doesn't appear to be marked up so maybe they haven't spawned yet where you fish.

Most nights any flathead is a good flathead.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice Catch, We havent been doing CRAP around here!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> Brain
> 
> That fish doesn't appear to be marked up so maybe they haven't spawned yet where you fish.


It was sort of odd, we caught 3 flats, this one then two smaller ones, prob both 7-8#'s, one was not scared the other was all tore up, man it looked rough! 


Small One That Looked Fine










Small One That Was Really Tore Up


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

NICE FLATTIE !! ive only caught one around 7 1/2 lbs in the last month


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

how is it they all get those scars after spawning? I have never heard about this, interesting!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian

Jacks flathead reminds me of the Piedmont flathead that have to dig holes for nests and scratch up their heads on the rocks as they dig. Actually it looks like someone abused it at some time this year. It may be a little rougher shape than from just digging a nest.

Spawning males have rub marks usually on their backs but sometimes on their tails. I am guessing they wedge themselves in forks of submerged timber to hold steady as they fan the eggs with their tail.

Females have small bite marks on their tails (males nudge and bite them to loosen eggs). After laying eggs the females will get large bruises on their sides when the males drive them from the nest by ramming them in the side.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You know I thought that scar was too deep & nasty to be from just spawning. It was very odd.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

wow, thats brutal!


----------

